# Porque cuando toco el potenciometro se quita el ruido?



## Edo0707 (Nov 13, 2013)

Buenas, tengo una duda con respecto a un amp de sonido, cuando toco el pot se quita el ruido en la bobina comprobe las tierras y estan bien colocadas , comprobe el cableado y todo en orden no se como solucionar ese pequeño detarlle, gracias ...


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cierta vez tenía el mismo problema (no recuerdo como lo solucioné), bueno es un efecto que debe tener explicación seguramente; yo desconozco el fenómeno asociado... supongo que se asocia al retorno de tierras o la misma resistencia de dichos retornos que producen oscilaciones. He visto potenciómetros que llevan soldado un condensador cerámico entre el chasis o carcaza del pote y el chasis metálico del amplificador.... cosa que también desconozco, yo supongo que algo tiene que ver. Ojalá alguien nos pueda ilustrar mejor al respecto.

Perdón no aportar algo significante. Pero es bueno aprender al respecto.
Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola caro Edo0707 , yo recomiendo que conecte a la massa o tierra de tu amplificador lo cuerpo metalico del potenciometro , tente tanbien conectar la massa o tierra de tu amplificador a una toma de tierra externa , seguramiente quita ese problema.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 13, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Edo0707 , yo recomiendo que conecte a la massa o tierra de tu amplificador lo cuerpo metalico del potenciometro , tente tanbien conectar la massa o tierra de tu amplificador a una toma de tierra externa , seguramiente quita ese problema.
> !fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



hola Daniel Lopes, hice lo que me dijiste pero aun tengo el ruido, porque no es un problema de la  carcasa del potenciometro, mas bien es cuando toco las pistas o patillas del pot, que se reduce el ruido =O y cuando dejo de tocarlo suena el ruido =(


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Tente conectar la masa o tierra de tu Amp a una buena toma de tierra externa y seguramiente ese ruido (hum) deve quitar.
Para testear esa toma de tierra externa use una lampara incandecente de 127Voltios por 25Wattios entre esa toma de tierra a sener testeada y una fase de la red electrica , la lampara deve asciender.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## calafer (Nov 13, 2013)

Los amplificadores comerciales conectan el 0v de la fuente en estrella al frente, quedando los potenciómetros de tono, balance y volúmen a masa, y evitar el zumbido o la escucha de una radio parecido a un micrófono sin masa.
Es importante saber que amplificador es y alguna foto si seria posible.
Saludos.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 13, 2013)

calafer dijo:


> Los amplificadores comerciales conectan el 0v de la fuente en estrella al frente, quedando los potenciómetros de tono, balance y volúmen a masa, y evitar el zumbido o la escucha de una radio parecido a un micrófono sin masa.
> Es importante saber que amplificador es y alguna foto si seria posible.
> Saludos.



Hola, mira el amp es el circuito integrado lm386 y yo lo arme. Pero si suena bien lo que pasa es que tiene ese ruido que les comentaba, y cuando toco con el dedo las patillas del pot conectado se reduce mucho el ruido, el pot esta conectado asi: 1 pin a la señal entrante, 2 pin del medio a un capacitor y de el a la patilla 3 del lm386 y pin 3 del pot a tierra o gnd del circuito. Lo que quiero en otras palabras es quitar ese ruido sin usar mi dedo jaja


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sería de gran ayuda una foto o el diagrama que utiliza.
Saludos!


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 13, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sería de gran ayuda una foto o el diagrama que utiliza.
> Saludos!



listo adjunte el diagrama


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 14, 2013)

Según el diagrama no debería tener problemas... ¿con que fuente lo alimentas? ¿es un adaptadorcito chino? ¿lo montaste en placa o "al aire"? 
Utiliza cable blindado para la entrada de audio... prueba con batería de 9V a ver si mejora; de ser así, entonces se trata de la fuente.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 14, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Según el diagrama no debería tener problemas... ¿con que fuente lo alimentas? ¿es un adaptadorcito chino? ¿lo montaste en placa o "al aire"?
> Utiliza cable blindado para la entrada de audio... prueba con batería de 9V a ver si mejora; de ser así, entonces se trata de la fuente.


esta montado en placa, esta con fuente de 12v, si utiliza cable bindado para la entrada, ya probe con bateria de 9v y es lo mismo. Como comentaba suena bien pero tiene ese pequeño ruido, que cuando toco el potenciometro (los pines o pistas) se quita el ruido, porque cuando toco el potenciometro se quita ese poco ruido.


----------



## DJMota (Nov 14, 2013)

Se me ocurre que quizá podría ser alguna captación de radiofrecuencia.
Prueba a poner en paralelo con la entrada un condensador de un valor muy bajo, de por ejemplo 100pf a ver que pasa. Además el condensador de 100nF a la entrada, me parece de un valor muy bajo. Prueba a cambiarlo por uno de 10uF.
Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yo le pondría una resistencia de 470K o 1M entre tierra y el extremo del pote y otra resistencia de 470K o 1M entre tierra y el otro extremo. Puede que interfiera en algo la resistividad del pote pero se asimilaría algo al contacto con los dedos que hace.

Yo intentaría eso a ver...


----------



## analogico (Nov 14, 2013)

fotos reales

el ruido puede ser hasta una pcb mal diseñada


----------



## calafer (Nov 14, 2013)

El circuito lo he armado, opino como comentaron, cambiar el capacitor de 10uf en la entrada.
Puedes probar un simple cambio que es conectar el cursor o centro del potenciómetro al pin(3) del LM386, dejar la masa en en la conexión actual e intercalar el capacitor en el extremo y la señal de entrada, porque el problema debe ser que el pin 3 de in(+) no tiene referencia a masa.
Espero que funcione esta modificación.

Saludos.


----------



## jsemari (Nov 14, 2013)

Tengo un problema parecido con un plato. Me interesa conocer el diagnóstico final y la sokución. 
Saludos a todos y espero que Edo0707 siga comentando.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 14, 2013)

probaste en poner las plaqueta en un gabinete metálico ?


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, he hecho todo lo que me decis, con respecto a cambiar el capacitor de 100nf a 10uf , redujo bastante el ruido, pero aun persiste, y al ponerle un capacitor de "mayor magnitud" se reduce el sonido, probe tambien en poner un capacitor en paralelo a la bobina pero reduce tambien el sonido.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Lo único que tenes que hacer es poner una jabalina de puesta a tierra en tu casa y llevar ese cable al amplificador y vincularlo con la masa o negativo de fuente, ya alguien te lo había recomendado, es la única forma de eliminar el ruido.

Cuando le compré la guitarra eléctrica a mi hijo me sucedió lo mismo, pero con un amplificador de audio común, hacia el típico ruido de los amplificadores de guitarra, con la puesta a tierra desaparecieron todos los ruidos.


----------



## calafer (Nov 15, 2013)

Voy a probar el circuito del enlace. La puesta a tierra funciona, si lo probaste con bateria puede estar relacionado a la ganancia y a una oscilación.     
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/15990768/Amplificador-casero-lm386-para-9v-2w.html


----------



## calafer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hice el circuito como está en el link, lo alimenté con 12V de un lm7812 y variando el pote tiene una oscilación de 60khz a 280khz aprox. con la famosa escucha de radio, después de un pequeño tiempo aparece un ruido triangular de 70mv idem al ripple, tocando el pote disminuye, el agregado a ese circuito entre pin 1 y 8 un capacitor de 10uf con positivo en pin 1. En el pin 6 de alimentación y 12V coloqué una resistencia de 10 ohm con un capacitor de 1000uf en pin 6(+) a pin 4(-).
Funciona sin ruidos, espero que lo pruebes para saber como te fué.

Saludos..


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 19, 2013)

calafer, buenas modificaciones al circuito. Yo personalmente opino que el LM7812 ayuda enormemente en lograr una fuente decente. Sería bueno el esquema. Gracias por compartir tu ídea.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 19, 2013)

ok gracias voy a probar y les cuento como me fue... saquenme de una duda; la resistencia de 10Ω en el pin 6 que funcion tiene?


----------



## calafer (Nov 19, 2013)

Normalmente se usaba una impedancia para aislar el circuto de la fuente, en este caso mejoro un poco el ripple y se aisla de fuente (10, 18, 27ohms) son valores que tambien funcionan. La frecuencia es baja, de lo contrario utilizamos un choque para RF.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 23, 2013)

calafer dijo:


> Normalmente se usaba una impedancia para aislar el circuto de la fuente, en este caso mejoro un poco el ripple y se aisla de fuente (10, 18, 27ohms) son valores que tambien funcionan. La frecuencia es baja, de lo contrario utilizamos un choque para RF.



Ya probe de todo y lo que uds me dicen pero no le quita ese ruido... he notado que ademas de tocar el pot tambien el gnd del circuito y en otras palabras todo el circuito...  pero cuando lo toco se quita por completo el ruido, nota esto sucede cuando subo el volumen a cierto punto)


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 23, 2013)

Edo0707 dijo:


> Ya probe de todo y lo que uds me dicen pero no le quita ese ruido... he notado que ademas de tocar el pot tambien el gnd del circuito y en otras palabras todo el circuito...  pero cuando lo toco se quita por completo el ruido, nota esto sucede cuando subo el volumen a cierto punto)



Tu problema es, o el pote de volumen que tiene medio cortada la pista en algún punto (y por encima de dicho punto ya pierde la referencia de masa) o algo que creo más, que *no tenés tierra ahí* aunque veas el cable de tierra, revisá que la tierra real llegue al cable, que la jabalina no esté herrumbrada. Vos estás haciendo tierra y por eso desaparece el zumbido de 50 hertz.

Estoy pensando formas de probar aquello, capaz con un buscapolo, otra forma sería que intentes que se accione tu disyuntor diferencial.

Trabajarías a nivel de línea, así que es *muy peligroso* si querés te digo cómo se hace eso y las precauciones que tenés que tener pero el riesgo corre por cuenta tuya.

(Digo esto porque no sé cuánto sabés de electrónica o electricidad)

Saludos.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Tu problema es, o el pote de volumen que tiene medio cortada la pista en algún punto (y por encima de dicho punto ya pierde la referencia de masa) o algo que creo más, que *no tenés tierra ahí* aunque veas el cable de tierra, revisá que la tierra real llegue al cable, que la jabalina no esté herrumbrada. Vos estás haciendo tierra y por eso desaparece el zumbido de 50 hertz.
> 
> Estoy pensando formas de probar aquello, capaz con un buscapolo, otra forma sería que intentes que se accione tu disyuntor diferencial.
> 
> ...



ok, sobre jabalina que quiere decir o que es eso? quizas lo conosca con otro nombre, sobre lo que has dicho mira te cuento como lo tengo conectado, utilizo una fuente que tengo de un radio, el tranfomador creo que es de 110 a 12v o 9v AC le sigue el puente de diodos y asi etc todo lo que tiene una fuente filtrada con capacitores, luego tengo mi circuito alimentado a 12v DC de dicha fuente, con un positivo y negativo o gnd del circuito, el gnd o negativo del circuito lo he conectado a tierrra de mi casa pero no pasa nada, revisando las pistas del circuito se encuentran bien,y lo extraño es cuando subo el volumen a cierto punto se escucha ese ruidillo pero cuando toco algunos de los componentes e incluso el negativo o positivo del circuito se quita ese ruido y el sonido o audio no tiene perdidas... he intentado ponerle resistencias de pull up y pull down y se reduce el ruido pero el audio tambien, encambio con mi dedo el ruido baja, pero el audio se mantiene constante.:cabezon:


----------



## sergiot (Nov 24, 2013)

La jabalina es lo que hace de conexión de tierra, es el electrodo de cobre niquelado o algo similar, que se entierra en la tierra, valga la redundancia, y sirve para que cualquier fuga de tensión se derive a esta, además de funcionar como pantalla de ruidos o blindaje.

Por ejemplo, cuando tocamos con el dedo la entrada de mic o línea de cualquier amplificador, este hace ruido, ese ruido es por que el cuerpo capta las ondas electromagnéticas del ambiente, tu casa, y se las entrega al amplificador y este las amplifica, si el amplificador tiene el negativo de fuente y toda su caja metalica conectada a la puesta a tierra de la instalación eléctrica, cuando uno toca con el dedo prácticamente no se escucha ruido, o hay que elevar mucho la ganancia del amplificador para poder escucharla.

Una prueba simple para saber si tu instalación de puesta a tierra esta correcta es medir en la entra de la PC, si tu mides entre fase y neutro 220V, entre tierra y fase deberías medir 220V también, por lógica entre tierra y neutro medirías 0V, todo esto en alterna por supuesto.
Has esas prueba y así descartamos la instalación, y apuntamos a la mala construcción o diseño.


----------



## Edo0707 (Nov 24, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> La jabalina es lo que hace de conexión de tierra, es el electrodo de cobre niquelado o algo similar, que se entierra en la tierra, valga la redundancia, y sirve para que cualquier fuga de tensión se derive a esta, además de funcionar como pantalla de ruidos o blindaje.
> 
> Por ejemplo, cuando tocamos con el dedo la entrada de mic o línea de cualquier amplificador, este hace ruido, ese ruido es por que el cuerpo capta las ondas electromagnéticas del ambiente, tu casa, y se las entrega al amplificador y este las amplifica, si el amplificador tiene el negativo de fuente y toda su caja metalica conectada a la puesta a tierra de la instalación eléctrica, cuando uno toca con el dedo prácticamente no se escucha ruido, o hay que elevar mucho la ganancia del amplificador para poder escucharla.
> 
> ...



Listo las mediciones estan correctas entre fase y neutro 110V, entre tierra y fase 110V también,  tierra y neutro  0V, y si como tu dices cuando subo la ganacia del amplificador a cierto punto suena ese ruido... entonces no es posible eliminar ese ruido solo mi dedo lo puede eliminar ??


----------



## sergiot (Nov 24, 2013)

Es muy extraño, a no ser que sea una autoscilación, cosa muy común en los pre-amplificadores, pero otra cosa que genera ruidos son las carcazas de los potenciómetros, tienes que soldar un alambre entre ellos uniéndolos y luego conectarlo a masa, no importa que estén montados sobre una chapa de metal, no sirve, debes ponerlos todos unidos a masa.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 24, 2013)

Lo último que se me ocurre son bucles a masa, pero no sé como explicar eso lo suficientemente claro...


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2013)

No es fácil explicarlo, la experiencia te lleva a saber por donde viene el problema.

Una posibilidad también es que los extremos de las mallas de los cables blindados estén conectados y eso genere un lazo de alterna.


----------



## calafer (Nov 25, 2013)

No debería ser tan complejo, las puestas a tierra en equipos de potencia los pre, equalizadores y bandejas serían una fuente de ruido importante pero no es así. En un circuito como lm386 la ganancia complica un poco, hice este circuito de prueba soldado tipo araña y funciona sin problema, si modificando la posición del pote se produce un ruido es porque auto-oscila. No le conecté un reproductor de cd, lo voy a armar nuevamente y comento la experiencia.
En el circuito desconectando la ficha de la fuente de audio (CD,PC,etc.), también hace ruido?


----------

